# I need a camera recommendation



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I've finally reached the point of total frustration. My camera simply won't pick up low light video, and I can only do so much in MovieMaker to fix the problem. I've seen some very good low-light vids here over the years, and I would like some advice on my next camera purchase. Enlighten me, please!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm with ya. I just posted the same thing in another thread. I borrowed a friends and it didnlt pick up anything. It sucks bc I was planning on posting it here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

DCR-SR42 30GB Handycam® Camcorder
DCR-SR42 
Sony digital with night shot we bought it last year to replace video and camera and love it one device to cover both and it also takes wide screen. We found it on the refurbished sit for about $300


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

yeah me 3! Like $350 or less is my range.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

I use a old camera with Sony Nightshot, I've been using it for years and alot of my video is shot in almost complete darkness. I would think any Sony with nightshot would work great. I have a bunch of video on my web page on the left if you want to see what it looks like, it kind of inverses the colors - all the video was shot with the sony: www.halloweenpartyzone.com (the bulbs you see in the video are black light bulbs that let out almost no light)

hope this helps.
:zombie:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Also, can anyone recommend a camera that just takes good color pics at night or message me with some advice? I've tried to take night pics and the great glowing colors and details that I've seen in so many photos, won't come out in mine. I do so much work with my haunt setup, only to have my pics turn out like crap and have no braggin' rights to show others about my haunt. Thanks. OH, and sorry to jump in your mix Otaku, it's just that I've messaged a lot of people asking this question, and nobody seems to respond. =)


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Also, can anyone recommend a camera that just takes good color pics at night or message me with some advice? I've tried to take night pics and the great glowing colors and details that I've seen in so many photos, won't come out in mine. I do so much work with my haunt setup, only to have my pics turn out like crap and have no braggin' rights to show others about my haunt. Thanks. OH, and sorry to jump in your mix Otaku, it's just that I've messaged a lot of people asking this question, and nobody seems to respond. =)


I agree. Anyone that has suggestions of what to replace my Kodak with would be great. It takes terrible night shots.

A friend of mine just got a Cannon that took pretty good pictures. I'll have to try to find out what it was.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Digital Camera or Camcorder ?

Pretty much any digital camera that either has a nighttime mode or manual shutter controls combined with a tripod will take a descent night time shot.. The tripod is a must so you can just let the shutter stay open to capture the available light without any movement.

Camcorders Sonys entire product line that has the nightshot is pretty much the market leader as far as it comes to low light video performance , however the nightshot function will create the greenish hue we have all seen on the night vision video..

I am probably looking at replacing my JVC camcorder next year as well since its focusing capabilities in low light are sucky at best.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I used to use a Sony with night vision but of course the problem with that is the green tint on everything so none of the color of a haunt would come out. I used it last year without the night vision and was underwhelmed with the quality of the nights shots. You were able to see things in the haunt with no problem but the shots were a bit grainy and the color was not always sharp. During the summer I purchased a Canon HV30 which wasn't supposed to have the greatest low light ability, but I purchased it for it's HD ability. I used that this year and from what I've seen of the night time video I've ripped to the computer, I'm blow away by how good it looks compared to last year! Of course, it wasn't cheap, however, they can now be found in the $600's but totally worth it as video quality is unreal. 
As for still shots, I use a Nikon D40 on a tripod with a wireless remote. That way there is no chance of shaking the camera with your hand when pushing the button. The remote was only $12, again totally worth it. For a more inexpensive camera, you can't bear the Canon Elph series. I have the 870Iis and love it! When I need something small to fit in a pocket but don't want to give up quality shots, this would be hard to beat. No matter what camera you use a tripod is the only way to get the type of shots you're talking about.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks so much. I never even thought of using a tripod!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Tripod is a must for any long exposure night shots


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a crappy olympus D-395 
it has a nite shot but everything comes out blue.
it sucks


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

This is my new camera...

I've been working exclusively with Sony since I went digital, and I've liked every one better than the last. This one has a beautiful ISO shooting mode that captures night-shots hand held with little or no blur. It also has a Zeiss lens, which is one of the best for cameras in this price range ($under $300) and has 10x optical and 10x digital zoom.


----------

